# [Guide] Laptop SSDs.



## seamon (Jan 19, 2015)

Many people have no idea about the different SSD form factors so they end up buying a Samsung 840/850 EVO SSD.

*i58.tinypic.com/2gxipo1.jpg

Don't get me wrong, the 850 SSD is a great drive but you end up losing the 1 TB HDD that comes bundled with the laptop. So it all boils down to the million dollar question:

*DISK SPACE OR SPEED??*


.......or does it?

Welcome Ladies and Gentlemen to my second guide: *Laptop SSDs.*


Form Factors:

mSATA


Spoiler



Here's what a mSATA SSD looks like:
*content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/204389/samsung_840_evo_250gb_msata.jpg

It goes into this:
*techreport.com/r.x/asrock-z77eitx/msata.jpg

backside...
*usb.brando.com/prod_img/zoom/UADAP009700_02_L.jpg

to look like this when fitted.
*img.kakaku.com/Images/prdnews/20120726112343_637_.jpg



This form factor is found in laptops of 2012-early 2014 and is getting replaced by NGFF(discussed later).
If you recognize this type of connector in your laptop's motherboard then you may select a mSATA SSD to save your 1 TB HDD.

Recommended mSATA SSDs


SizeSSDLink1 TBSamsung EVO 840 mSATAClick me512 GBPlextor M6MClick me500 GBSamsung EVO 840 mSATAClick me256 GBPlextor M6MClick me250 GBSamsung EVO 840 mSATA Click me128 GBPlextor M6MClick me64 GBPlextor M6MClick me

Other reliable brands:


Spoiler




Intel
Crucial




Brands to Avoid:


Spoiler




Kingston
ADATA
OCZ








M.2/NGFF


Spoiler



This is what a M.2 SSD looks like when compared to a mSATA

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/M.2_and_mSATA_SSDs_comparison.jpg

There are five sub-form factors of M.2:
2280,2260,2242(in that order in the pic)
*media.bestofmicro.com/P/6/398778/original/A110-1-of-1-2.jpg

2230 and 22110

*rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/m.2-length.jpg

The last two nos. denote the distance of distance of screw to slot in millimeters. 
You should check that out by measuring with a scale before buying a M.2 SSD.


M.2 SSDs come in 2 variants.
M.2 PCIe and M.2 SATA.
Laptops can only boot from M.2 SATA SSDs so make sure you don't buy a M.2 PCIe SSD.

Also, M.2 SSDs have 2 type of slots: 'B' and 'M'
*rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/M.2-keying-lsi.jpg
SSDs with B+M connectors fit into both. M.2 SATA SSDs usually come with B+M connectors.
*rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/m.2-connectors.jpg

I'll only deal with 2242 and 2280 as only these 2 form factors are common in laptops nowadays:

2242


Spoiler




SizeSSDLink128 GBPlextor M6GClick me64 GBPlextor M6GClick me




2280


Spoiler



This is not available in India yet but you can order one from Amazon if you have an international credit card.

Crucial M550 M.2 SATA SSDs






Recommended Storage Space:


Spoiler



64 GB-Just Windows.
128 GB-Windows+1-2 games.
256 GB-Windows +3-4 games.



If you liked this guide then please click increase my rep(click the star button on the left hand corner of the post) and hope this guide becomes a sticky.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 20, 2015)

Good. And arent there other high load applications like AutoCAD or Maya that could use the faster disk speed?
OT : Rep Wh**e


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank You  @seamon  for such a handy and excellent guide.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

Well it is a great compilation man.
now help me how do I know that which NGFF port I have. And also do suggest me a SLI SSD with tray.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 22, 2015)

Good Post..  Cleared some of my doubts


----------



## seamon (Jan 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Well it is a great compilation man.
> now help me how do I know that which NGFF port I have. And also do suggest me a SLI SSD with tray.



told ya, measure with a scale. I am almost 100% sure it's 2242.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

seamon said:


> told ya, measure with a scale. I am almost 100% sure it's 2242.



Alright and what about SLI ssd with caddy.


----------



## seamon (Jan 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Alright and what about SLI ssd with caddy.



wut??? SLI SSD?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

seamon said:


> wut??? SLI SSD?



Yeah ssd for hot swapping. Using ultra Bay.


----------



## seamon (Jan 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah ssd for hot swapping. Using ultra Bay.



buy M.2 instead


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

seamon said:


> buy M.2 instead



All right i will see if I am find corsair in high capacity


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

Remove "Laptop" from thread Name and tell us about every SSD available and different form factor.. thanks in advance..


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a query. I want to put an SSD inside my 5 year old Inspiron laptop (via ODD caddy), but it only supports SATA II. 

So which are the cheapest (and reliable) 120 GB and 64 GB SSD's quick enough to saturate SATA II? There's no point in buying the quickest SSDs since SATA II will be a bottleneck.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2017)

Probably any refurbished Intel SSD from ebay. They go cheap


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2018)

Which SSD is good  ?
Samsung Evo 850 250GB
or 
Samsung 960 PCIe NVMe 250GB


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2018)

If you need to ask then get 850 Evo,NVMe is only for those who know exactly what they want with it & hence will not ask this in the first place.

P.S.you won't find a reasonably priced laptop in India with NVMe ssd support either.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 31, 2019)

pls suggest me a ssd for my desktop around 240 GB within 3k..my mobo is 
M5A78L-M/USB3 with 955 BE.  i have shortlisted some:

1.kingston 400  -2579/-
2.ADATA SU650 - 2599/-
3.Patriot Burst - 2599/-
4.Gigabyte ssd - 2950/-

will use for OS and other software as C drive.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

Crucial MX500 250GB is going for around 3k for quite sometime now. Get that.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 31, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Crucial MX500 250GB is going for around 3k for quite sometime now. Get that.


thanks...ordered from amazon ...3699/-


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> thanks...ordered from amazon ...3699/-


Should have ordered from *www.onlyssd.com/buy/crucial-mx500-2-5-250gb-sata-iii-3d-ssd-ct250mx500ssd1/ amazon prices are almost always more & many times the seller on amazon is one of the 4 big pc component shop sellers in India(primeabgb--onlyssd is their ssd selling division,mdcomputers,vedantcomputers,theitdepot). Better cancel it & order from onlyssd.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2019)

can vouch for onlyssd.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> thanks...ordered from amazon ...3699/-


Amazon is overpriced. Cancel that order.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Should have ordered from *www.onlyssd.com/buy/crucial-mx500-2-5-250gb-sata-iii-3d-ssd-ct250mx500ssd1/ amazon prices are almost always more & many times the seller on amazon is one of the 4 big pc component shop sellers in India(primeabgb--onlyssd is their ssd selling division,mdcomputers,vedantcomputers,theitdepot). Better cancel it & order from onlyssd.


cancelled... but onlyssd does not have COD or POD....how reliable is this site?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 1, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Amazon is overpriced. Cancel that order.


 you could have told me before man


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 1, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> can vouch for onlyssd.com


requesting you to please explain with reason


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 1, 2019)

okay, ordered from ONLY SSD
3150/-
but not able to understand how long will it take to deliver...no sms received...like amazon or flipkart promptly.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> you could have told me before man


I did tell it was around 3k and didn't mention Amazon anywhere.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> cancelled... but onlyssd does not have COD or POD....how reliable is this site?


Very reliable,in fact more reliable than many sellers on amazon/flipkart.Primeabgb is the official distributor of many pc component brands in India. For future reference save primeabgb(use https as using http may redirect to their sister site selling pre-built pc)/onlyssd,mdcomputers.in,vedantcomputers.com & theitdepot.com



avichandana20000 said:


> okay, ordered from ONLY SSD
> 3150/-
> but not able to understand how long will it take to deliver...no sms received...like amazon or flipkart promptly.


Since they are one shop so obviously their IT capabilities are lacking so no sms etc but you should get your product within 3-4 days in any big/major city(their order status page also don't get refreshed so it may show order processing/shipped even a few hours after delivery to your address).


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> okay, ordered from ONLY SSD
> 3150/-
> but not able to understand how long will it take to deliver...no sms received...like amazon or flipkart promptly.


Only ssd is a branch of primeabgb. They have good customer support, I have ordered things worth around 1lakh from them and they have always given me a swift resolution whenever I needed to know status of my order.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 1, 2019)

i know primeabgb  long before when i bought NZXT PHANTOM from MD COMPUTERS and regularly mailed Mr Gulbir Singh. But am not aware of their onlyssd part that has developed now.  But with no communication from their end it is a little difficult to receive the product for me.....

i have regular connection with Palash & Randhir also. ITDEPOT os also in my bookmark since 2009.

What is "packing charge" taken by them?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2019)

You will get the product,as for packing charges its because they pack accordingly & if item is large/heavy/delicate then they will put multiple layers of packing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2019)

which SSD is better PCIe, NVME, SATA ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> which SSD is better PCIe, NVME, SATA ?


Depends on your usage & model.A good ssd like 860 evo is better than cheap NVMe ssd like adata SX6000 or kingston A1000 for overall system performance but if you are looking especially for sequential read/write speeds(important for video editing etc) then a cheap NVMe may be better than a good sata ssd. Also PCIe is not some separate ssd type,NVMe ssd are classified as pcie x2/x4 as they connect via pcie lanes(even if the slot is same m2). Currently intel 660p 512MB NVMe ssd sells for 5k at onlyssd which is a very good option.
UserBenchmark: Intel 660p NVMe PCIe M.2 vs Samsung 860 Evo
Only issue is long transfers(80GB plus in one go) can cause drive speed to drop to fast hdd levels. Intel SSD 660p review: Quad Level Cell (QLC/4-bit) NAND makes its debut


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 1, 2019)

got sms from them with DTDC tracking number


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2019)

Ok. So PCI Gen3x4 NVME also uses same M.2 slot.
How is Adata ? Since onlyssd is flooded with lots of Adata SSD


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes,M2 slot is physical standard,connection lanes standard is different.e.g.m2 with only sata lanes can support only m2 sata while m2 slot with pcie lanes can support m2 NVMe. Only good option from ADATA NVMe is SX8200 series which is much costlier compared to intel 660p. As for usual sata ssd,prefer samsung evo followed by crucial mx500 but nowdays when 512gb intel 660p is available for only 5k,it doesn't make much sense to recommend anything else unless budget is limited to ~3k(in which case one can get crucial MX500 250gb ssd).


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 3, 2019)

worst service of DTDC continues....
no communication done from their end...waiting since morning leaving all other important tasks as the status shown is Out for Delivery...their toll free number has never been picked up....just ridiculuous....at least amazon flipkart communication is way thousand times bettet than this...to save 500 rupees  i am loosing my precious time and peace of mind


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,M2 slot is physical standard,connection lanes standard is different.e.g.m2 with only sata lanes can support only m2 sata while m2 slot with pcie lanes can support m2 NVMe. Only good option from ADATA NVMe is SX8200 series which is much costlier compared to intel 660p. As for usual sata ssd,prefer samsung evo followed by crucial mx500 but nowdays when 512gb intel 660p is available for only 5k,it doesn't make much sense to recommend anything else unless budget is limited to ~3k(in which case one can get crucial MX500 250gb ssd).


OK, so the Intel 660p is recommended in NVME than Adata


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> OK, so the Intel 660p is recommended in NVME than Adata


If you don't have the budget but if you do then SX8200 is better despite being costlier(price difference is almost twice for 500gb models of 660p & adata sx8200).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> worst service of DTDC continues....
> no communication done from their end...waiting since morning leaving all other important tasks as the status shown is Out for Delivery...their toll free number has never been picked up....just ridiculuous....at least amazon flipkart communication is way thousand times bettet than this...to save 500 rupees  i am loosing my precious time and peace of mind


Don't be so tensed.You should get it today or at most tomorrow.It is not like flipkart/amazon delivery is always good in all the places(I failed to get different delivery persons to bring a card swapping machine(for an offer) after coming 4 times in a week).


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't be so tensed.You should get it today or at most tomorrow.It is not like flipkart/amazon delivery is always good in all the places(I failed to get different delivery persons to bring a card swapping machine(for an offer) after coming 4 times in a week).


i cannot spend 48 hrs sitting for them...i hv other priorities also....this is sucking


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> i cannot spend 48 hrs sitting for them...i hv other priorities also....this is sucking


Are you the only person who can take the delivery at your home(assuming single working professional)? If that is so then you should have given the address for your office or ask the society security guard to accept the delivery(a friend used to receive his products this way).


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 3, 2019)

ha ha, sociery security guard...its not an apartment where i live...its my own house... with above eighty age old father and near 100 age old grandmother.....wife gone to her father's home with my daughter and will be back nxt week...if i know about this kind of moron service of DTDC i never order from this site....every time i ordered from Amz Or Flip i got it before time with excellent comms... it 4 p.m. now..still no sign .no com nothing and i hv to go to doc for an xray...and to my utter unfortunate that guy will appear after that with nobody to receive and will go back saying nobody was there to receive the packet....and then i have to run after them like a beggar withstanding their nonsense words and behaviour.....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 3, 2019)

if you know dtdc helpline number that someone at least picks up then please provide me


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2019)

Search their site with your city name/pincode,if I remember correctly they may allow you to pickup the courier from local dtdc office/store in your area after you talk to them.
Location Finder | Find the Nearest DTDC Store – DTDC India

P.S. search by City or keyword(area name) as pincode search is not extensive.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 3, 2019)

just wht i fear...now written address incomplete or wrong whereas all couriers from Amz  and flip reach in the same address everytime in time..

Found the local office as per your suggestion where there is no contact no ..only e mail address....never suggest this site to anybody for this unnecessary harassment....i am ready to pay that 500 extra for punctuality of those two e commerce site...lost my time...lost my energy...i fear even my money may be


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 3, 2019)

mailed to the customer support of DTDC, MD of DTDC, Founder of Prime ABGB.  Mr Gulbir has acknowledged my mail and asked time till Monday


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hopefully you will get it on Monday as Sunday is usually off for many courier companies(even amazon/flipkart usually don't deliver on sunday).


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 4, 2019)

problem is nobody will be there to receive on monday...that is the reason i was waiting yesterday...finally the product will go back to ABGB......

if i  not have cancelled my amz order, by this time i can setup everything in my system utlising my sat and sunday.....to save 500 i am pushed with 7 days delay...WTF


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2019)

DTDC service in my area is quite good so it is surprising.What did the tracking order info showed you on DTDC site?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you don't have the budget but if you do then SX8200 is better despite being costlier(price difference is almost twice for 500gb models of 660p & adata sx8200).


what makes SX8200 better from Intel 660p ?  price for 256GB is 2x 512GB of Intel


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> what makes SX8200 better from Intel 660p ?  price for 256GB is 2x 512GB of Intel


SX8200 is a TLC drive while 660p is a QLC drive. TLC is faster and has higher write endurance compared to QLC but for normal usage, both perform the same. Unless that drive would be used for video editing or some other work which involves intensive read and write activity for longer time, it is better to save money and go with 660p.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> DTDC service in my area is quite good so it is surprising.What did the tracking order info showed you on DTDC site?



Undelivered...


whitestar_999 said:


> DTDC service in my area is quite good so it is surprising.What did the tracking order info showed you on DTDC site?



The address given to ONLY SSD....

same address given to flipkart for an item...delivered hasslefree.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 5, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> Undelivered...
> 
> View attachment 18202
> 
> ...


Hi. You shouldn't post your original address on a public forum or website like this. It's not safe for you. You can remove the address screenshots.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 5, 2019)

with active coordination from PRIMEABGB the product reached just now...DTDC is ready to reroute the product back...just imagine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> with active coordination from PRIMEABGB the product reached just now...DTDC is ready to reroute the product back...just imagine.


That's good! Well primeabgb did everything right,it was just DTDC fault. I didn't know you were in Kolkata else would have suggested mdcomputers or vedantcomputers(both are located in Chandni Chowk so you can even directly go & buy).
Buy Kingston A400 120GB at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in
KINGSTON A400 120GB SATA 3 SSD


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's good! Well primeabgb did everything right,it was just DTDC fault. I didn't know you were in Kolkata else would have suggested mdcomputers or vedantcomputers(both are located in Chandni Chowk so you can even directly go & buy).
> Buy Kingston A400 120GB at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in
> KINGSTON A400 120GB SATA 3 SSD


asked palash and vedant..its out of stock that time..yes i live in garia and both the shop know me very well.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 5, 2019)

just an off topic...
suggest a good screwdriver set to disassemble laptop within 1k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> just an off topic...
> suggest a good screwdriver set to disassemble laptop within 1k.


You can get a 5-10 bit set locally for under 100. Make sure it has Phillips screw head ( + sign) as that is the most common used one in laptops. 
Edit: And get some plastic prying tools like a guitar pick.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

^^Exactly! Also keep some old invalid debit/credit card(or similar type of card size wise) ready,comes handy sometimes during opening laptop.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 6, 2019)

Now, i have NZXT PHANTOM ATX FULL TOWER...its manual says 3.5 or 2.5" but yestetday when i tried to align the crucial ssd the holes did not align properly...has any one fitted ssd in this particular case ?




what is this bracket used for?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> what is this bracket used for?


That is a spacer for laptops for fitting slim drives in 9.5 mm thick sata drive slot.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

See this:
[Troubleshooting] Mounting SSD in Phantom NZXT ATX Full Tower Case : buildapc


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 6, 2019)

already read that article while coming to office...tht guy also said tht two screws did not fit....so it will not align fully.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

Not much issue,ssd is not like hdd which is quite delicate.Even two tight screws are enough.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not much issue,ssd is not like hdd which is quite delicate.Even two tight screws are enough.


okay, will see to it at night


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 6, 2019)

issue resolved...found the four holes in the tray.





Thanks to you guys for guiding me all the way.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

Good to know.Also a note for future reference,always keep ~10-15% of total usable space free in a ssd(for a 250gb ssd total usable space is ~232gb),it helps in performance.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 6, 2019)

okay


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 6, 2019)

i will do a fresh installation of win 10 and office 2010 and some other applications....games will be installed in WD 1 tb...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> i will do a fresh installation of win 10 and office 2010 and some other applications....games will be installed in WD 1 tb...


Don't install the game on WD 1TB if its a Sata drive and not SSD.
Install the game in SSD partition and you will be happy with the performance & loading time


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Don't install the game on WD 1TB if its a Sata drive and not SSD.
> Install the game in SSD partition and you will be happy with the performance & loading time


Not possible with 200gb of free ssd space(out of which windows needs around 40-50gb) & when major/popular games nowadays are upwards of 50gb.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 10, 2019)

does the pack comes with any software for crucial?
My BIOS is legacy.....if i choose GPT will it allow me to install win10?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2019)

Windows 10 needs GPT partition only


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 10, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Windows 10 needs GPT partition only


Okay...any free software to transfer my C drive to ssd?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> Okay...any free software to transfer my C drive to ssd?


*lifehacker.com/how-to-migrate-to-a-solid-state-drive-without-reinstall-5837543


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> Okay...any free software to transfer my C drive to ssd?


100% Disk Usage



Zangetsu said:


> Windows 10 needs GPT partition only


That is not true.GPT is mandatory only when booting win 10 on a mobo with UEFI enabled option(or if hdd/ssd size is more than 2TB).If mobo/laptop has legacy/CSM option then win 10 can perfectly boot from MBR disk.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> My BIOS is legacy.....if i choose GPT will it allow me to install win10?


How old is the laptop,even 5-6 years old laptops have UEFI option.If laptop/system bios is set to legacy mode then format any bootable disk(hdd or ssd) as MBR.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 10, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> How old is the laptop,even 5-6 years old laptops have UEFI option.If laptop/system bios is set to legacy mode then format any bootable disk(hdd or ssd) as MBR.


not laptop, desktop. M5A78L-M PLUS is the mobo

cloned only C drive with EASEUS......make the ssd as bootable (which is connected to SATA4....SATA1 being the WD) but system does not boot from SSD asking to insert bootable drive.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 11, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> cloned only C drive with EASEUS......make the ssd as bootable (which is connected to SATA4....SATA1 being the WD) but system does not boot from SSD asking to insert bootable drive.


What exact settings did you use in Easeus,just cloning C drive is not enough when transferring an OS/making bootable system image.You have to select this Migrate OS to SSD With EaseUS Partition Master - EaseUS


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 11, 2019)

did exactly the same...but now have installed fresh copy of win.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2019)

My NVME SSD Benchmarks:*i.imgur.com/25QboqF.png
Can this SSD be further overclocked.
Does it damage the SSD?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> My NVME SSD Benchmarks:*i.imgur.com/25QboqF.png
> Can this SSD be further overclocked.
> Does it damage the SSD?


There is literally zero benefit to "overclock" a SSD (which can't be done either way). 660p uses 2 lanes of PCIe 3.0. You can't bypass that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There is literally zero benefit to "overclock" a SSD (which can't be done either way). 660p uses 2 lanes of PCIe 3.0. You can't bypass that.


Okay thank you for replying.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey guys,



Spoiler: SSD Installation Experience



Recently I installed Crucial MX500 1TB SSD in my Samsung NP550P5C laptop. I use Windows 10 with Ubuntu 16 in dual boot using Grub, which made the cloning drives a hassle. I used Crucial's Acronis True Image software to clone the drive which failed to clone Ubuntu(70GB) and one of the Windows partition(60GB) in 2 trails. I ignored that and proceeded to install the SSDs cause I just could not wait anymore to use the SSD. After installing the SSD I found out that the MBR was pointing to Grub which was actually on the Ubuntu drive which I did not clone. I ended up in Grub rescue mode which I had no clue how to use, after searching for solutions online I gave up after 3-4hrs. Fortunately, I found a Ubuntu 14 bootable USB drive and installed it on SSD after creating partitions on the SSD. That fixed the Grub loader and I was able to get the option to boot into both the OSes now. Whew! 

For people using dual boot, please keep a bootable Linux USB drive handy so that you can fix the boot loader if you are using Grub on MBR.



I searched around for the Crystaldisk Mark benchmarks online but there are some differences in the reading I am getting. Also, I don't know if the readings which I am getting are fine. Please help me understand if the SSD I have is normal or defective. Below are the readings :

* MB/s = 1,000,000 bytes/s [SATA/600 = 600,000,000 bytes/s]
* KB = 1000 bytes, KiB = 1024 bytes

1. C:/ Drive: 47% Filled
[Read]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):   549.023 MB/s [    523.6 IOPS] < 15249.56 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):   519.200 MB/s [    495.1 IOPS] <  2017.96 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):   310.166 MB/s [  75724.1 IOPS] <  5989.29 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    28.998 MB/s [   7079.6 IOPS] <   140.12 us>

[Write]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):   491.346 MB/s [    468.6 IOPS] < 16992.78 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):   471.398 MB/s [    449.6 IOPS] <  2221.97 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):   282.000 MB/s [  68847.7 IOPS] <  7143.28 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    64.804 MB/s [  15821.3 IOPS] <    62.61 us>

Profile: Default
   Test: 1 GiB (x5) [Interval: 5 sec] <DefaultAffinity=DISABLED>
   Date: 2020/08/30 18:25:48
     OS: Windows 10  [10.0 Build 18362] (x64)

2. Y:/ Drive: 80% Filled
[Read]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):   550.004 MB/s [    524.5 IOPS] < 15224.60 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):   522.336 MB/s [    498.1 IOPS] <  2006.19 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):   329.490 MB/s [  80441.9 IOPS] <  5627.94 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    31.953 MB/s [   7801.0 IOPS] <   127.31 us>

[Write]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):   491.160 MB/s [    468.4 IOPS] < 16999.87 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):   473.477 MB/s [    451.5 IOPS] <  2211.98 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):   256.064 MB/s [  62515.6 IOPS] <  8086.68 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    49.633 MB/s [  12117.4 IOPS] <    81.71 us>

Profile: Default
   Test: 1 GiB (x5) [Interval: 5 sec] <DefaultAffinity=DISABLED>
   Date: 2020/08/30 18:57:18
     OS: Windows 10  [10.0 Build 18362] (x64)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> I searched around for the Crystaldisk Mark benchmarks online but there are some differences in the reading I am getting. Also, I don't know if the readings which I am getting are fine. Please help me understand if the SSD I have is normal or defective. Below are the readings :


Your laptop is very old so can't be sure about old hardware limiting ssd performance. The above values though looks fine for such an old laptop.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 21, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Please help me understand if the SSD I have is normal or defective. Below are the readings :


The speeds look pretty fine. Considering that the drive specs themselves list 560 MBps on Amazon and you've hit 550 MBps, I don't see how it could have done any better.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 13, 2021)

Not SSD question.

Is there any tool which can log data transfer speed, bytes read and write speed of HDD?

Also is there any tool or website, where I can calculate or estimate daily GB Written?
If I stream YouTube @720p for 1 hour, Browse with chrome for 1 hour, AutoCAD 2 hour, Play CODM on LDPlayer emulator for 1 hour, play GTA5 for 1 hour etc etc

As per crucial bx500 480GB specifications TBW is 120
65 gb per day.
So what's average GBW for normal user?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Is there any tool which can log data transfer speed, bytes read and write speed of HDD?


CrystalDiskMark


TigerKing said:


> So what's average GBW for normal user?


Can't say for everyone but my OS drive has about 8TB and game drive has about 3.3TB of writes after 2 years.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 13, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> CrystalDiskMark
> 
> Can't say for everyone but my OS drive has about 8TB and game drive has about 3.3TB of writes after 2 years.


Can you provide usual tasks that you do daily basis,
So I can relate?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Not SSD question.
> 
> Is there any tool which can log data transfer speed, bytes read and write speed of HDD?
> 
> ...


Not sure of tools, but I use HWinfo for monitoring TBW. Crystaldiskinfo can also be used. 

After 2.5 years, my 1TB Intel 660p is at 19.2TB (not OS drive).
My HP EX920 1TB is at 29.5TB after 2+ years of being OS drive.

My usage includes daily web browsing, watching videos, gaming (2hrs daily). Have been using my laptop for WFH stuff since past 1.5 years, have used blender a lot on my OS drive, but no heavy blender usage IMO.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Also is there any tool or website, where I can calculate or estimate daily GB Written?
> If I stream YouTube @720p for 1 hour, Browse with chrome for 1 hour, AutoCAD 2 hour, Play CODM on LDPlayer emulator for 1 hour, play GTA5 for 1 hour etc etc


Out of all these the only significant task affecting daily GB written would be autocad, rest all you can ignore. For reference I use chrome for at least 5-6 hours on laptop & also sometimes play youtube videos(but not much) but I usually hibernate my laptop meaning all my ram content gets written to ssd & out of my 8gb ram around 6gb is always used because of multiple tabs in chrome so on an avg I use around 10gb daily.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 14, 2021)

Crucial bx500 480gb at ₹3999.
Is this a good deal? Considering price earlier in 2019, 18?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 14, 2021)

No, don't buy Crucial bx series SSD. It's a DRAMless SSD.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 14, 2021)

If you're looking for something cheap, go for Kingston A2000. That's a good SSD.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 14, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Crucial bx500 480gb at ₹3999.
> Is this a good deal? Considering price earlier in 2019, 18?


Its not a good SSD, but if you are limited to 4k budget, its good. For 5k, you can get MX500 on sale, a top tier SATA SSD.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 14, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> If you're looking for something cheap, go for Kingston A2000. That's a good SSD.


Thank you for quick advice.



omega44-xt said:


> Its not a good SSD, but if you are limited to 4k budget, its good. For 5k, you can get MX500 on sale, a top tier SATA SSD.


Okay. Done.



*www.tatacliq.com/crucial-mx500-ct5...-solid-state-drive-silver/p-mp000000004924040
*www.tpstech.in/products/crucial-mx500-500gb-2-5-inch-sata-internal-ssd-ct500mx500ssd1


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2021)

I have the same, I use it to dualboot macos, its workign great so far


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 31, 2021)

m.2 (any) to 2.5" SATA adaptor compared to 2.5" SATA SSD,
What will be transfer speed?

As 2.5" SATA SSD are costlier compared m.2, I was thinking to purchase m.2 SSD for Dell Latitude D530.
Which can be used on other laptop if Dell laptop stopped working.

Any suggestions? For adaptor and m.2 SSD (500gb around 5k+/-)?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2021)

m.2. sata ssds should cost nearly the same, I guess if you find m.2. sata ssd and adapter for less cost, you could save a few bucks. Look for MX500, its a widely available M.2. ssd. 

You can go for cheaper ones as well, WD Greens, Kingston etc. if you just need dirt cheap something that gets the job done.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 1, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> m.2. sata ssds should cost nearly the same, I guess if you find m.2. sata ssd and adapter for less cost, you could save a few bucks. Look for MX500, its a widely available M.2. ssd.
> 
> You can go for cheaper ones as well, WD Greens, Kingston etc. if you just need dirt cheap something that gets the job done.


But is there any significant performance improvement in adaptor + m.2 SSD compared to 500-600 Mbps speed of SATA SSD


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> But is there any significant performance improvement in adaptor + m.2 SSD compared to 500-600 Mbps speed of SATA SSD


No, I don't think so. If it's the same ssd, you will have same speed.

Make sure you don't buy an nvme m.2. ssd and try to convert it to sata form factor. That will not work. You may also look into msata form factor, and get equivalent adapter. I remember 860 evo had this version.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 1, 2021)

Would not recommend an adapter. The price difference would definitely be smaller than the cost of the adapter. 

As for speed, SATA 3.0 is 6 gbps spec. There's no way to exceed that. Realistically, 600 MBps is the max you can get with the best of SSDs. In practice, most SSDs cap out at 550 MBps.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 1, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> No, I don't think so. If it's the same ssd, you will have same speed.
> 
> Make sure you don't buy an nvme m.2. ssd and try to convert it to sata form factor. That will not work. You may also look into msata form factor, and get equivalent adapter. I remember 860 evo had this version.



Laptop doesn't have any extra msata slots



Cool Buddy said:


> Would not recommend an adapter. The price difference would definitely be smaller than the cost of the adapter.
> 
> As for speed, SATA 3.0 is 6 gbps spec. There's no way to exceed that. Realistically, 600 MBps is the max you can get with the best of SSDs. In practice, most SSDs cap out at 550 MBps.



Yes theoretically SATA 3 6gbps = 750 MBps
Looks like only SATA SSD option.
As no speed improvements.

I will wait for next deal on Amazon or try to buy mx500 500gb locally near 5k
Any better cheaper suggestion for 500GB below 5k?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> *Laptop doesn't have any extra msata slots*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant same way ur looking for m.2. ssd with adapter, you may look for msata with adapter. But it's best just go with regular sata


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 3, 2021)

500 GB below 5k is difficult as of now. Keep an eye on onlyssd.com. Their prices are pretty good. Crucial MX500 is currently at ₹5400


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 3, 2021)

Cool Buddy said:


> 500 GB below 5k is difficult as of now. Keep an eye on onlyssd.com. Their prices are pretty good. Crucial MX500 is currently at ₹5400


Currently unavailable at onlyssd and lamington road. Checked multiple shops. Will be available in 1 month or they don't know when.

I can wait for it. No problem.

I will keep eye on prices till that time.
*pcpricetracker.in/gen/products/a0d7503dcc51dbf2b3fea630975f5313


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 9, 2021)

Shopping sites review please.
*vlebazaar.in/Crucial-MX500-500GB-2.5-inch-SSD


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 9, 2021)

That looks like a scam. price is very low


TigerKing said:


> Shopping sites review please.
> *vlebazaar.in/Crucial-MX500-500GB-2.5-inch-SSD


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 9, 2021)

Yeah check below sites : 

*www.consumercomplaints.in/bycompany/vlebazaar-a549820.html
*www.consumersathi.com/company/6509


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2021)

Amazon, onlyssd. Order from here only


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 9, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Amazon, onlyssd. Order from here only


I Will be purchasing from MDComputer as price is low at ₹5200.
I can't see any other option below this. SSD not available at lamington road.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 9, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Shopping sites review please.
> *vlebazaar.in/Crucial-MX500-500GB-2.5-inch-SSD



when it is so cheap then either it is third / fourth hand item or stolen one or the most probable - SCAM.


*www.reviews.io/company-reviews/store/vlebazaar-com


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 2, 2021)

Still searching for 2.5" SATA DRAM SSD near 5k.

Crucial MX500 500GB - 5 Yrs - 180 TBW -
- Not available at the moment, locally and online, prices are more than 5.5k on Amazon

ADATA SU800 ASU800SS-512GT-C 512GB - 5 Yrs* extended after 2020.07.01 - 400 TBW - DDR3 SDRAM 

WD Blue WDS500G2B0A 500GB - 5 Yrs - 200TBW - DDR4 SDRAM

Any other options suggestions for price near 5k?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 2, 2021)

Try buying from flipkart tonight after 12 am. There are 2 offers that can be clubbed together


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 2, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Try buying from flipkart tonight after 12 am. There are 2 offers that can be clubbed together


Offer link?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Offer link?


I think he's talking about 10% discount up to 1750 & above 30k additional 1.5k off. FK plus members can already access the sale.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 2, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I think he's talking about 10% discount up to 1750 & above 30k additional 1.5k off. FK plus members can already access the sale.


Okay.
But what about SSD. Which SSD to choose? From above mentioned.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 2, 2021)

Go for mx500, wd blue my second choice


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 9, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Go for mx500, wd blue my second choice


₹4697 on Flipkart. Purchased. Inclusive of all discounts.
Is it genuine? Means the product on Flipkart.
Because on crucial website it's only mentioned Amazon site.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 9, 2021)

Check this deal if anyone wants to buy.

Crucial P2 500GB - ₹4097
Take a look at this Crucial P2 500 GB Laptop, Desktop Internal Solid State Drive ((CT500P2SSD8) 3D NAND) on Flipkart
*dl.flipkart.com/s/m2ojnvNNNN
Crucial P5 500GB - ₹5426
Take a look at this Crucial P5 500 GB Desktop Internal Solid State Drive (CT500P5SSD8) on Flipkart
*dl.flipkart.com/s/SKDV!RuuuN


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Crucial P2 500GB - ₹4097


Check this post of mine:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/de...ur-findings-here.152426/page-108#post-2408802


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 10, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check this post of mine:
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/de...ur-findings-here.152426/page-108#post-2408802


I found that some deals giving 2 discounts on SSD so I posted here. There may be more available on Flipkart on other SSD.
So, I didn't checked if it's a good SSD or not.

What about this purchase mx500 500gb for ₹4697, From Flipkart?


TigerKing said:


> ₹4697 on Flipkart. Purchased. Inclusive of all discounts.
> Is it genuine? Means the product on Flipkart.
> Because on crucial website it's only mentioned Amazon site.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 10, 2021)

*www.flipkart.com/crucial-bx500-480...=pp&ppn=pp&ssid=j1l9kl4o8w0000001633839308377


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 10, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> ₹4697 on Flipkart. Purchased. Inclusive of all discounts.
> Is it genuine? Means the product on Flipkart.
> Because on crucial website it's only mentioned Amazon site.


Bump.
Anyone?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 10, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Bump.
> Anyone?


i think it should be genuine as these are sellers who are selling and any retailer can sell any where. 
check this Identifying Your Crucial Computer Parts | Crucial.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Bump.
> Anyone?


For future reference, as long as sellers on flipkart/amazon are their own official sellers(like retailnet,cloudtail,appario retail etc) then almost certainly you will get the warranty.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 12, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> i think it should be genuine as these are sellers who are selling and any retailer can sell any where.
> check this Identifying Your Crucial Computer Parts | Crucial.com


Got ssd today, september 2021 import date
I will be using ssd for the first time, any instructions?
Any other software is needed other than "crucial storage executive"?
should I do the upgrade firmware in future?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 12, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Got ssd today, september 2021 import date
> I will be using ssd for the first time, any instructions?
> Any other software is needed other than "crucial storage executive"?
> should I do the upgrade firmware in future?


iirc i did the firmware upgrade only once. i don't remember doing anything special. just straight clean install.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Got ssd today, september 2021 import date
> I will be using ssd for the first time, any instructions?
> Any other software is needed other than "crucial storage executive"?
> should I do the upgrade firmware in future?


Never do firmware upgrade on hdd/ssd unless you are facing a serious issue for which the only solution is firmware upgrade & you have taken the backup of all the data(at least important one) in the hdd/ssd.
@vidhubhushan


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 12, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Got ssd today, september 2021 import date
> I will be using ssd for the first time, any instructions?
> Any other software is needed other than "crucial storage executive"?
> should I do the upgrade firmware in future?


You don't even need special software for the SSD to work properly. Since, this is a clean SSD. You can do the firmware upgrade. 
Just use Crystal Disk Info for monitoring it.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 12, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Never do firmware upgrade on hdd/ssd unless you are facing a serious issue for which the only solution is firmware upgrade & you have taken the backup of all the data(at least important one) in the hdd/ssd.
> @vidhubhushan



i think i did that immediately after installing windows. since then i never checked it as everything is working fine. i think it gave me a warning of that sort to backup important data.
moreover i regularly work in a limited account as sometimes i visit _ahem_ sites so from this account the software is not accessible. thanks dear.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> i think i did that immediately after installing windows. since then i never checked it as everything is working fine. i think it gave me a warning of that sort to backup important data.
> moreover i regularly work in a limited account as sometimes i visit _ahem_ sites so from this account the software is not accessible. thanks dear.


Which software?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 12, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which software?


Crucial Storage Executive


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 13, 2021)




----------

